

"To start using Twitter, go get the app" - Twitter disables signups from website - rlm
https://twitter.com/signup

======
mschuster91
Works normal here, I guess this is a case of a/b testing (gone wrong, lol)

~~~
rlm
Also from a desktop computer?

It only works from mobile browsers here.

~~~
mschuster91
Yup, Google Chrome on Windows here. Might be geo-restricted though, I'm from
Europe.

